# Extractor Bearing Oil ?



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

I just received this 3 frame http://www.kinghoney.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Rotoblast+H-1000extractor today. There are places in shaft bearing for oil. Should I use mineral or salad oil or OK to use sewing machine oil ? No directions :scratch:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Lubri-Film-4-oz-tube/productinfo/7724/ 

This is what I use.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

food grade grease, for kitchen equipment.


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

I find that Pure Petroleum Jelly from the family Dollar works well. It has worked for me for over 40 Yrs. cdowdy


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions ! My extractor has a bearing cup @ base of center shaft to keep grease out of honey. I think petroleum jelly would bee better than Crisco :lookout:


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

I can put some Vaseline in an old syringe for a mini grease gun. Also found a paint-brush comb for capping scraper :applause:


----------



## dronebeeman613 (Feb 27, 2010)

if it was me i would use a veg.oil or like canola oil this is for food so if by chance it did get down in the honey the honey would be safe yet to eat, if you use vaseline or sewing oil this would damage the honey if it got into it , my thought's


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Dont use veg/olive/or canola oil. It breaks down to fast and doesnt provide proper protection. There should be no risk of cross contamination as extracting should always be done with the honey gate open.
Use food grade grease. FGL which can be had by most Beek Supplies catalogs.
Example:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1020&idCategory=15


----------



## dronebeeman613 (Feb 27, 2010)

would you use vaseline or sewing machine oil since you say there is no cross contamination ??? i do not think i would


----------



## dronebeeman613 (Feb 27, 2010)

i use crisco in my extractor never had any problems


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Crisco is not designed to act as a lubricant. The viscosity of it cannot stay consistent under heat.


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

Crisco & Veg. oil can go rancid & are not recommended for wooden food cutting boards, mineral oil is. Petroleum Jelly is same chemical as USP Mineral oil. I would rather use grease than oil as less risk of dripping into Honey although my extractor has cover.


----------



## hunkybee (Jul 22, 2010)

Would you recommend LUBRI-FILM? found in the betterbee catologue


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, Haynes Lubri-Film is what I am using. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hunkybee (Jul 22, 2010)

thanx for the reply, cricket. Now I'll have to buy a separate grease gun for the canister style.


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

Any lubricant used around food should bee NSF. certified :no:


----------

